# Smoked Tomato and Jalapeno Pepper Sauce



## dougmays (Aug 11, 2011)

This was an experiment and i couldn't really think of a good  name for it....so here is it.

last week i was doing some smoking and through half a container of red cherry tomatoes in with some home grown yellow cherry toms and a few jalapenos.  Smoke them for about 3 hours in hickory.

Last night i combined that with cider vinegar, ketchup, molasses, adobo seasoning and garlic and a few Serranos from the garden.  i simmered the dry ingredients for about 20 mins (toms, peppers, garlic)














while that simmered i put the vinegar, ketchup, and mol. in the blender. and poured in the simmered veggies and peppers.  I had to add a little more vinegar to thing it out.







it came out pretty good....maybe a little to "ketchup-y" i might try tomato sauce next time.

i took a picture of the finished product but my phone seems to have eaten it up.  i'll have to take another tonight.

Recipe:

- 1 and 1/4 Cup Cider Vinegar

- 1 Cup Ketchup

- Probably around 3 cups of cherry tomotos

- 1 Tbsp of molasses

- 3-4 Serranos (i would probably add more next time for more heat)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2011)

It sounds really good!


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks great, I love hot sauce.


----------

